# Don’t Lose Your Points  (yes, that is the way DRI spelled 'maintenance' on their website.)



## DRIless (Jan 15, 2021)

*Don’t Lose Your Points*


Your points expire December 31, 2020, take action today for your future vacations!

Pay your Maintenence Fees and Club Dues by January 15, 2021, and your unused points from 2019 and 2020, if applicable, will be automatically converted into Member Appreciation Points on January 26, 2021 for use for up to 3 years*

*Two ways you can use your Member Appreciation Points:*


Book reservations at select Diamond Resorts Properties
Deposit your Member Appreciation Points into Destination Xchange with the 5-Year Advantage program, which allows you to use your points for up to 5 years.


*We are here for you!
Call us at 1.855.724.5929*





> You may reserve accommodations in any of the following destinations on a space-available basis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> *DETAILS OF PARTICIPATION
> 
> Allocation of Member Appreciation Points:*
> Member Appreciation Points will be applied to your account on January 26, 2021. The number of Member Appreciation Points you are eligible to receive will be based on the points available within your membership in The Club® as of December 31, 2020. Member Appreciation Points will not be allocated unless the following criteria are met:
> ...


----------

